# Wow Denman



## Dobiegirl (9 February 2013)

Didnt he look fantastic and enjoying himself.


----------



## JCWHITE (9 February 2013)

He did, good to see,


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 February 2013)

He looks great!


----------



## Maesfen (9 February 2013)

Great to see him so fit and well enjoying his parade and hearing the spectators give him a rousing welcome.  Bet they enjoyed and will remember that far more than poor Kauto's effort at Christmas.


----------



## TelH (9 February 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Great to see him so fit and well enjoying his parade and hearing the spectators give him a rousing welcome.  Bet they enjoyed and will remember that far more than poor Kauto's effort at Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ Agree with this 

And I wonder if we have maybe seen the Gold cup winner in Silviniaco Conti? He has to go the festival with a serious chance


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 February 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Great to see him so fit and well enjoying his parade and hearing the spectators give him a rousing welcome.  Bet they enjoyed and will remember that far more than poor Kauto's effort at Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

I so agree, Kauto looked a shadow of his former self whereas Denman looked like the Denman we all know and love.


----------



## dominobrown (9 February 2013)

I felt a bit sorry for the lady riding him though! He was a bit keen to say the least, he looks fantastic.


----------



## humblepie (9 February 2013)

Was lucky enough to be at Newbury and see him - main reason for going rather than watching the racing.


----------



## dingle12 (9 February 2013)

I missed him, is there anywhere I cam watch it again?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 February 2013)

You should see him out hunting he loves it. Same lady rides him then so well used to his strength!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 February 2013)

i agree    WOW!!!!!!  he looks great and full of beans, he looked like he was enjoying himself, lovely to see.....


----------



## Clodagh (9 February 2013)

He looks great, I thought it really showed the different ideas of 'fit' he looked in top condition but so different to when he was racing. 
I did wonder if he would fly buck her off at the end of the parade, but if he did RUK doidn't show it, she rode him beautifully.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 February 2013)

Agree he looked really good and seemed to really enjoy himself and was nice to see how pleased with him his rider looked.

Wonder if he/ Kauto will parade at Cheltenham?


----------



## cptrayes (9 February 2013)

He hunts, I think? Now THAT's a way for a jump racer to move on from racing


----------



## Racergirl (9 February 2013)

Im loving all the "he looks great" comments that are appearing - Id love to know what people think hes going to look like - hes with a friend of mine,being looked after as well as she looks after all her horses (always has and always will!)  and hes having a fantastic life. Roll on when he goes team chasing, hopefully he will be as good as Dennis was for her.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (9 February 2013)

I especially liked his riders grin as she turned off the course after his antics  )))


----------



## christine48 (9 February 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			I so agree, Kauto looked a shadow of his former self whereas Denman looked like the Denman we all know and love.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let's start the Kauto thread again please.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 February 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Im loving all the "he looks great" comments that are appearing - Id love to know what people think hes going to look like - hes with a friend of mine,being looked after as well as she looks after all her horses (always has and always will!)  and hes having a fantastic life. Roll on when he goes team chasing, hopefully he will be as good as Dennis was for her.
		
Click to expand...

I would have expected nothing less, have been following his journey via H&H, Mr P Barber placed him with the right person IMO. Cant wait to see him team chasing, his display today was wonderful and so heartwarming.


----------



## teapot (9 February 2013)

Does anyone know if it's on 4OD?

And Kauto looks pretty good going by LC's latest photos...


----------



## sam_m (10 February 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Im loving all the "he looks great" comments that are appearing - Id love to know what people think hes going to look like - hes with a friend of mine,being looked after as well as she looks after all her horses (always has and always will!)  and hes having a fantastic life. Roll on when he goes team chasing, hopefully he will be as good as Dennis was for her.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see him yesterday but have to say I love reading her blog about what they have been up to


----------



## dingle12 (10 February 2013)

Gutted I missed him, where can you see his blog?


----------



## marmalade76 (10 February 2013)

cptrayes said:



			He hunts, I think? Now THAT's a way for a jump racer to move on from racing 

Click to expand...

Totally agree!


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 February 2013)

Did anyone think his bridle etc and spurs were over kill, on a fb page they are blasting this rider for this and her lack of finesse. Its seems Im the voice in the wilderness


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (10 February 2013)

Absolutely not overkill, sensible safety precautions. His enthusiasm for the occasion made it a great thing to see, without the extra gear it might have been dangerous for him and his rider, and who would have wanted to risk that? He didn't exactly look miserable )))


----------



## Shazbat (10 February 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Did anyone think his bridle etc and spurs were over kill, on a fb page they are blasting this rider for this and her lack of finesse. Its seems Im the voice in the wilderness

Click to expand...

There always has to be one doesnt there!!
Why cant people just enjoy the sight of a fantastic fit horse,obviously enjoying life and the rider taking appropriate precautions for her own safety and that of the public.
This lady is no numpty and knows what shes doing.Her sucess with Earthmover proves her capabilities and I really admire her for taking on such a high profile horse that the general public think they own. Please everybody less of the cattiness and  just enjoy!


----------



## Maesfen (10 February 2013)

I bet many of those on the FB page are also those slating the Martin Clunes' programme on here too.
	
	
		
		
	


	





Shazbat says it all for me.  Better safe than sorry IMHO and better like that than being sawed away at in only a snaffle.


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 February 2013)

Just caught it on 4od, lovely to see him looking so well.  I don't think you will be a voice in the wilderness amongst sensible horse folk Dg, suspect the ones who were complaining on fb would have bailed out when he started jogging!


----------



## Racergirl (10 February 2013)

Shazbat said:



			There always has to be one doesnt there!!
Why cant people just enjoy the sight of a fantastic fit horse,obviously enjoying life and the rider taking appropriate precautions for her own safety and that of the public.
This lady is no numpty and knows what shes doing.Her sucess with Earthmover proves her capabilities and I really admire her for taking on such a high profile horse that the general public think they own. Please everybody less of the cattiness and  just enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 February 2013)

I had said he wasnt called the tank for nothing and the reasons for the spurs is because I suspect as Paul Nicholls used to say he was a monkey and his biggest fear was he would refuse to race hence why he was always led in to the start.


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 February 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Just caught it on 4od, lovely to see him looking so well.  I don't think you will be a voice in the wilderness amongst sensible horse folk Dg, suspect the ones who were complaining on fb would have bailed out when he started jogging!
		
Click to expand...

Had to laugh at this, yes he wouldnt be a ride for the faint hearted.


----------



## BigBuck's (11 February 2013)

It was fantastic to see him, he looked like he wanted to lead the runners round a lap of the course never mind just the parade!

Kauto is going to be at Newbury racecourse on 2nd March with Laura Collett giving a demo of retraining retired racehorses.


----------



## katherinef (11 February 2013)

Poor Kauto.


----------

